# tax for income from other eu country



## doron (Oct 15, 2013)

Hii im thinking to move to portugal but my income come from other Eu country , do I have to pay in portugal any tax for my income and for my properties that are in other eu country? 
In spain and italy there is tax for any property, bank account, income......that resident has out of the country. 
Hope that in portugal it is different.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

See your other post on same topic


----------

